# Bow Tags



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Is there a limit on how many bow tags a North Dakota resident can purchase. I bought one tonight and asked the person working and they didn't have a clue. I looked at the proclomation and it said tags were unlimited but I was unsure if that meant unlimited for individuals or unlimited for how many they could give out across the state.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

One tag per person. As far as the buck/ doe tag. However, you can buy extra doe tags and use them as bow tags. However you have to stay in the unit listed on the extra doe tags!

Good luck!


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

you can only purchase one tag per person


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> One tag per person. As far as the buck/ doe tag. However, you can buy extra doe tags and use them as bow tags. However you have to stay in the unit listed on the extra doe tags!
> 
> Good luck!


what he said.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

It's kind of a tricky answer but P&Y put it pretty good. You can only buy 1 "bow tag" but it can be used anywhere in the state. You can purchase several doe tags that can be used with any weapon that the season is open for, but as P&Y said, it is restricted to the unit that is on the tag.


----------

